# plug,mold,skiff



## south dade305

i have been building my skiff for the past 3 years finally got her out of the mold figured i would post some pics.




  








Skiff Hull 2




__
south dade305


__
Dec 25, 2016


__
1


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4418


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4423


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4425
View attachment 4426


----------



## Roninrus1

Home built mold?
Nice lookin hull.
A lot of work done and lots still to go.
You'll have to have stickers "Handbuilt by South Dade305" for it when completed!


----------



## south dade305

thank you yes still a lot of work to do


----------



## south dade305

i had been dreaming of building a skiff completely of my own design. Not a splash of another hull and modified i was influenced by the east cape glades men shape. My skiff is 15 feet 8 inches long 4 feet at its widest 3 feet at the top of transom.


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4439


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4440


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4441


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

A home builder with a professional chopper gun!?


----------



## CodyW

This is very cool. Post some more pics!


----------



## south dade305

Its not a professional chop gun but boy does it speed things up . Especially when i was building the mold. I am in the Bahamas for the next 30 days and the net connection is not so good but i will get some more pics


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4501


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4502


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4506


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4507


----------



## CurtisWright

This is legit! Awesome build!


----------



## south dade305

I shaped the stringers out of 5 lbs pour foam layed over with 1708, its a bit much for such a small skiff but its my prototype. With one bulk head in the front then pour foam 5 lbs the entire hull like a whaler.


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4569


----------



## south dade305

The floor 1/2 foam sheet 1708 top and bottom stuck down with poly adhesive and fared with filler.


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4570


----------



## CodyW

This is an interesting build. Are you using epoxy or poly resin?


----------



## tomahawk

Nice work!


----------



## south dade305

I am using poly resin trying to keep the cost down but will diffidently make one out of vinyl Easter resin.The only was i can think of doing epoxy is resin infusion which is why i built the flange so wide on the mold.


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4649


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4650


----------



## south dade305

I do plan on getting the coastguard certification at some point so i had to put the front flotation in before i put the deck down. It does add a lot of strength to the bow i will also put 2 more on ether side of the transom latter.


----------



## south dade305

View attachment 4651


----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305

on the water in Biscayne bay south Dade exactly what she was design for


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Let's see more photos! I like it!!


----------



## ABoykin

This is awesome, more pictures please!


----------



## south dade305

Finally had a seat frame made installed it yesterday i have been driving it siting on a 5 gallon bucket . FWC did the visual inspection 5 weeks ago still waiting on the state for my home made title paper work so i have been testing it with out FL numbers.


----------



## south dade305

she drafts 6 inches water in sand bottom , 5 inches of water in mud bottom. 2 guys with light gear top speed was 22 mph with a 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke enduro. With the the long bow and the aggressive point for a skiff. She rides great and in chop and you stay dry also round bow no wave slap at all.


----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305

After a lot of testing i am not happy with 6 inches of draft in sand 5 inches in mud so i am going to do some major hull modification to the lower bow trying for 4 inches of draft. so a bit of cutting grinding and glassing and i will see if i can get my desired results


----------



## south dade305

bran-new poling platform an a 20 hp suzuki


----------



## predacious

this is "BUILDING A SKIFF" !

looks great,NICE JOB !!


----------



## jboriol

Great work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luvskiffs

Wow, can't wait to see what it looks like when it is completed!!


----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305

Will i had the great opportunity of meeting with Mr Morejohn in person one of the founders of hells bay. I have been trying to get professional help with my design and building methods. He is one of the nicest persons i have ever had the chance to talk skiff design with a true craftsmen and designer. In his email he told me bring the plans and i will go over them free of charge. will i don't have any drawings because i don't know how to draw vary well so i just brought him my skiff. i had a slight isue with the skiff lousing speed on flat water he showed me how to fix it and make the modification to the hull mold. He also wrote out an entire hull lamination schedule for me.


----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305




----------



## south dade305

Been vary busy have not made the time to post in long time i did make a second skiff tough going to get it on the water soon for some fishing i mean testing. the green boat is going to have a one piece cap and floor will be 2 inches lower and weight 50 lbs less. With the placement of the poling platform off the back of the skiff brings the bow up with me on it and guy on the bow we draft 4.75 inches. The guides that i have tested it with one has a gladesmen and my skiff is more stable because it weights more.


----------



## Guest

Nice work, great lookin skiff! Keep at it and you’ll get it just how you imagined it. You are right, Mr. Morejohn is a true revolutionary in the marine industry and a brilliant designer!


----------

